# I tried to slow down and it sucked big eggs.



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes I get a lot of crap from other writers for writing so many books (one a month). People have suggested that I have a backlist I'm pulling out of a drawer, that I have ghostwriters doing the work for me, or that I'm not really human. I never set out to have a schedule like that, it just happened. I wrote and wrote and wrote, and when I was done with one book, I'd start another. I never knew it had to take a long time to write a book until people starting giving me a hard time about my schedule (those people being writers, not readers. Of course readers love my schedule.) Reader reviews are a huge motivating force for me, so good thing I listened to them and not other writers.

I can be very obsessive with things that interest me. All my life that obsessive personality trait has been a bit of a handicap - until writing came along, of course.  So that personality trait combined with the reviews, fast typing fingers, and an active imagination equals a bunch of books (24 at last count). But after having some extra big sales and success over the summer, I decided to give myself a break. I told myself I could take two months to write a book if I wanted to. I left it open. No rules. No expectations. No routine. Two months might not sound like a lot to you, but it was 100% more time in my world. And no matter how you cut it, that's a lot of time.

I thought some of you might like to know how it turned out...

Well, all I can say is _bleck_. I won't do that again anytime soon. I confirmed something for myself about me as a person that I don't think I'll ever need to confirm again. I thought maybe now that I'm in my 40s, my personality had changed. Or now that I have this fantastic creative career, I've changed. But no. I'm still the same person I was twenty years ago. To wit:

1. *I don't do well without a deadline.* I wander aimlessly with no direction when there is no firm direction to go in. I can't even get started doing anything without a deadline.
2. *I am the world's worst procrastinator*. Give me two weeks to do something and I'll wait until day 12 to start. My motto has always been "never do today what you can do tomorrow in a hurry!" I've battled that terribly inconvenient attitude my whole life, but now I've finally come to terms with the fact that battling it is not a winning strategy. Changing my life around so I can use it as a positive trait is the answer. How do I do that? Make myself _have_ to do a ton of work in a short period of time so that there is no time to procrastinate left.
3. *It doesn't matter how much time I have, I will always do the very best job the first time.* Maybe because I spent a lifetime of procrastinating with everything, I've honed my writing skills to the point that I don't have to go over something multiple times to make it really good. My first draft is almost my last draft. Probably 5% if that much of my book changes in editing. If I had been the kind of person to take my time doing things responsibly over a large period, maybe I wouldn't have this skill. The book that took me two months to write isn't any better than the one that took me 3 weeks.
4. *I get more done with less time.* Seems like that's all turned around, but it's not. When I have less time on my hands, I'm laser-focused. I cut out all the B.S. and just get the critical things done and done well so I don't have to re-do them. When I had all day to dink around, that's all I did! I dinked around and got nothing accomplished.
5. *I have a stronger connection with my readers when I have a stronger connection to my writing.* When I took time away from the writing, it didn't feel like I disconnected from my readers; I mean, I was still posting on my FB and stuff. But maybe because I wasn't in my novel's world so much, it make me fall out of the reading community world a little too. I can't explain it any better than that. Being a writer every day, being focused on writing, keeps me connected to my readers on a much deeper level.

My plan moving forward is this, because one thing I did realize when I took more time, is that I do enjoy having my family and private time without any book-writing stuff in the middle of it (meaning: I need a clear separation between work and personal life which I didn't have before.):

1. Wake up without an alarm around 7:30 or so. No pressure to get up any particular time. Answer urgent emails, urgent messages. Eat breakfast. Shower. 
2. Start writing using Scrivener and its built-in word-count goal app. Write until lunch (normally I meet my wordcount goal by this time. I can hit 5k-8k words before noon if I start by 9:00 or so).
3. Eat lunch
4. Take 90 minute nap - no alarms, just wake up whenever
5. Personal errands, answer the rest of the emails and messages. Post to FB and Twitter.
6. Kids get home from school and I'm off the computer. Shop for dinner. Make dinner. Hang out with the family.
7. Right before bed, check FB, Twitter, and other online sites for stuff to comment on. Answer emails.
8. Surf around for personal interests online until about midnight or 1am.
9. Go to bed and start all over again.

All of this ^^ can be put to the side when I have something fun to go do. And some of it can be put to the side when I'm close to deadline and need to get more words in. The key is to be flexible without being too flexible, otherwise my inner procrastinator takes over and I don't get anything done.

I'm not really sure why I'm posting this to KB. Maybe because some people have said they're curious about my process. Also maybe because I think it's important that we as writers try new things and be aware of the fact that what might be working for us now, might not work for us in the future. It's important to be flexible in this business, if you treat your writing as a business like I do.

A caveat I'm adding because I know there will be someone out there reading this who gets all offended over the post (it always happens): My way is not for everyone. I don't advocate that everyone can or should do what I do. Maybe you can't because you have kids or another job or whatever. I'm just sharing my personal experiences. Don't do any of this if it doesn't feel right to you. If it sounds interesting, though, and you can work it into your life, sure ... give it a shot. It's your book, you do what you want, just like I do.

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

You know, Elle, things don't work out when you do things because other people tell you to, just because they think something doesn't work for them, it shouldn't work for anyone else either.

That way disaster lies.

I am not you, and I cannot tell you how to work, because y'know, you are not me.

I personally work poorly with deadlines (one of the reasons I was unhappy in a corporate environment). Deadlines make me procrastinate and spit the dummy if people exert too much pressure. However, other people do well with them.
I work even more poorly with set word counts per day. Basically, I write something when I have something to write. That could be a lot or a little. I personally cannot write crap for the sake of "bashing through" difficult plot areas. For some people, it works really well.
I personally don't do well with outlines either. They bore me to death and leave me little to discover in a story. Some people work really well with outlines.

Everyone has their own comfortable pace and method. That's why I think all the instructional "how to" posts about writing methods are a piece of [bullcrap].

Basically:

1. You want to write, you write.
2. Writing is not talking about writing. Writing is actual, y'know, writing
3. Make your best effort to finish your projects (or at least 80-90% of them)
4. Make those projects the best you can within the timeframe you're most comfortable with.
5. Just don't start rearranging the deck chairs with your manuscripts.

These days, I never do more than one draft either. I *can* write a book in three weeks, but I'm not happy if I have to do that. I'm more comfortable with 2-3 books a year.

Your personal happiness is what counts most.

Bugger what anyone else thinks of your writing methods.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

You're right.  Be happy.  That's the most important thing.  I've just found that being happy includes lots of writing, lots of fans, and lots of money too. 

I don't agree with your statement that threads about the "how to" writing method posts are piece of bullcrap, though.  If we don't share that information, no one will know what's possible; and sometimes just seeing that something is possible helps to improve our own methods.  I've had enough people tell me how my posts helped them increase output and their satisfaction with their writing to know that this is true.

Without Amanda Hocking's "how to" post on her blog, I probably wouldn't be here myself, so I for one am VERY grateful to people like her, Hugh Howey, Bella Andre, Russell Blake, Joe Nobody, Mimi Strong, and others who have taken the time to share their methods.  It's also why I take the time to do it.  It's my opinion that if you've found value here in KB, it's only fair to give value back where you can.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I mean how-to taken as gospel and phrased so that other people get the impression that "this is how it's done". Not all posts are like that. Yours aren't. 

Those posts are useful if there are parts of your process you want to improve. It's more about the attitude of the writer, though. Sometimes how-to posts about the process of writing sound like the author is convinced that this is the only way. I think that's kinda destructive and can be damaging to new writers.

I once re-wrote an entire book because "someone" who I thought knew better than me said that a SF/F book "should" have more than one POV character. That;s the sort of semi-persuasive power I'm talking about.

As long as posts about writing aren't phrased as gospel, I have no problems with them. Problems come when certain processes or rules are taken as gospel. "Fast writing must be crap" is one of those rules. It annoys me if people try to impress their ideas onto others as fact. That's all, really.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Wow, Elle. I just read the first few points of your post and realised that I am you! I worked to deadlines for years and I'm just not comfortable without one. 

This is all quite inspiring - I just started in March and I've discovered I can put out a book every three months working only part-time (I have preschoolers), so once the kids are older and I can do this full-time maybe I can double my productivity (although I don't think I have enough ideas to manage a book a month!).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> Wow, Elle. I just read the first few points of your post and realised that I am you! I worked to deadlines for years and I'm just not comfortable without one.
> 
> This is all quite inspiring - I just started in March and I've discovered I can put out a book every three months working only part-time (I have preschoolers), so once the kids are older and I can do this full-time maybe I can double my productivity (although I don't think I have enough ideas to manage a book a month!).



You might be surprised to find out how ideas seem to multiply all on their own while you sleep, if you spend enough time writing. I think creativity breeds creativity.



Patty Jansen said:


> ...
> 
> As long as posts about writing aren't phrased as gospel, I have no problems with them. Problems come when certain processes or rules are taken as gospel. "Fast writing must be crap" is one of those rules. It annoys me if people try to impress their ideas onto others as fact. That's all, really.


I hear ya. And while those posts might come across as preaching gospel to some, I think it's important not to take personal affront over them until the poster actually comes right out and says, "My way is the only way," or "This is fact for everyone, not just me." To assume that's what they mean when they don't say it is a mistake because then the helpful message gets bogged down in people fighting and bitching over irrelevant stuff that has no business on the thread.


----------



## portlandrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

This is so strange - I JUST finished reading your other thread here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150274.0.html

As it was shared here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,166386.175.html

I am so happy to hear that you are sticking to your guns! Two of my favorite authors Ray Bradbury and Isaac Asimov were incredibly prolific and I always think of them when I see other prolific writers having success.

I am so glad that you shared this experience here on KBoards. I owned a copywriting business for a number of years and forced myself to write daily word counts in the 5 digits - much like you do. I had to, the deadlines demanded it.

Now that I am just writing fiction I have found that my DWC has plummeted and this last post of yours has identified precisely why.

There is just something incredibly powerful about deadlines. I love that you have a release schedule on your site - brilliant way to keep yourself accountable and keep the words flowing. I might just have to make one of my own!

Also, in honor of prolific writers everywhere:

http://ficfaq.com/2010/07/02/20-most-prolific-writers-in-literary-history/

http://io9.com/11-most-prolific-science-fiction-and-fantasy-authors-of-1443957263

Thanks for sharing this! I am off to go make some deadlines for myself now...


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome, I love posts like this. It being Nov and all, I've been thinking about my aims for next year and I figure its time to step it up a gear. I'm fairly productive, but not in your league, Elle, haha. This summer I did two 70k months back to back, and not only did I get done a big book that I wanted and needed to get done, but I felt like an ultra badass at the same time. So, next year, I'm going to write four novels, write each draft in two months, then spend a month revising the book from the period before the one I've just done (I like to sit on books for a while before I revise them), and try to keep each to three drafts max. If I can pull that off I'll feel like a god by the time the year's out (never written more than one novel in a year).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

portlandrocks said:


> This is so strange - I JUST finished reading your other thread here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150274.0.html
> 
> ...


I find the best deadlines are the ones shared with reader-fans. When you have people who invest their time and money in your business waiting on your output, it's incredibly motivating. I mean that in a good way.



ChrisWard said:


> Awesome, I love posts like this. It being Nov and all, I've been thinking about my aims for next year and I figure its time to step it up a gear. I'm fairly productive, but not in your league, Elle, haha. This summer I did two 70k months back to back, and not only did I get done a big book that I wanted and needed to get done, but I felt like an ultra bad*ss at the same time. So, next year, I'm going to write four novels, write each draft in two months, then spend a month revising the book from the period before the one I've just done (I like to sit on books for a while before I revise them), and try to keep each to three drafts max. If I can pull that off I'll feel like a god by the time the year's out (never written more than one novel in a year).


I think a New Year's Resolution thread is in order! 

I'd say you most def are a badass with two books out over the summer back to back. Not many writers can or will ever do that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

I also write a lot each day, everyday.  I don't take time off and I get anxious if I'm away from work too long.  For me it's just easy to get into the zone and you can see what you're writing about and it just flows.

Writing what you know for your blog or whatnot is also a good way to get those fingers pumping.  If you do it enough you just get to the point where you're so fast and your fingers just work on their own.  There is a lot to that million word thing.

I just wish I could get some kind of connection with my readers while I'm at it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Elle,

Love your motto:
"It's my book! I do what I want!"

More power to you.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm amazed any one would dream of saying anything negative about another writers process! If anyone has critisized then I can only assume they are jealous. I am personally extremely envious and wish my own output was a good. Unfortunately very small children are way too constantly demanding, and whilst people keep telling me to get a nanny, I would rather have this time with them myself as they wont be at home for ever; and I have many years left in which to write (I hope).

It sounds to me like you should stick to one month deadlines but then have the an occasional month completely off work.

I'm doing nano this month, so it will be interesting to see if i can write a full length novel or just my usual 30K novella, which is where my stories all seem to finish up being.


----------



## MindyWilde (Oct 2, 2013)

Elle,

I didn't realize you were a procrastinator too.  Where were you at our last meeting   Seriously though, thank you so much for sharing.  Keep on doing what you do!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> 1. Wake up without an alarm around 7:30 or so. No pressure to get up any particular time. Answer urgent emails, urgent messages. Eat breakfast. Shower.
> 2. Start writing using Scrivener and its built-in word-count goal app. Write until lunch (normally I meet my wordcount goal by this time. I can hit 5k-8k words before noon if I start by 9:00 or so).
> 3. Eat lunch
> 4. Take 90 minute nap - no alarms, just wake up whenever
> ...


As a "slow" writer, I am offended that your living the dream! I am offend that you are happy! I am offended that someone out there might be accomplishing something I want to do! I am offended that you are successful! I am offended that you are getting rewarded for your hardwork! 

Sounds _just a bit_ silly when you put it that way, I think 

Honestly Elle, you are an inspiration to most of us. I love your posts, and I think most of us here do. Thanks for all you do for the community and just maybe one day I will join you on the New York Times Best Sellers list! Keep it up and thanks!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> As a "slow" writer, I am offended that your living the dream! I am offend that you are happy! I am offended that someone out there might be accomplishing something I want to do! I am offended that you are successful! I am offended that you are getting rewarded for your hardwork!
> 
> Sounds _just a bit_ silly when you put it that way, I think
> 
> Honestly Elle, you are an inspiration to most of us. I love your posts, and I think most of us here do. Thanks for all you do for the community and just maybe one day I will join you on the New York Times Best Sellers list! Keep it up and thanks!


Oh, boy. Now you've done it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> Oh, boy. Now you've done it.


hehe... sorry, bit punchy after this weekend... my wife has a cold so pulling double parent duty on top of everything else.


----------



## kwest (Mar 16, 2013)

Elle, it was your post a few months back where you detailed how you write a book every month that inspired ME to write faster. It showed me that it was possible.

I have to say, writing those two books in four months' time, along with making my first one free, is what allowed me to do so well in the last two months.

I personally find what you do to be VERY inspiring. There may be some naysayers, as there always are, but for every naysayer there's someone like me who's highly inspired by your work ethic and has learned a lot from you. So my $.02 - keep on keepin' on!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Haters are always going to hate. People will talk about you because they only wish they could do what you do. So keep doing what you're doing and love it!

So according to your schedule, you only write in the morning from 9-12? Definitely debunks all the myths about you writing for 24 hours straight


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> 1. Wake up without an alarm around 7:30 or so. No pressure to get up any particular time. Answer urgent emails, urgent messages. Eat breakfast. Shower.
> 2. Start writing using Scrivener and its built-in word-count goal app. Write until lunch (normally I meet my wordcount goal by this time. I can hit 5k-8k words before noon if I start by 9:00 or so).
> 3. Eat lunch
> 4. Take 90 minute nap - no alarms, just wake up whenever
> ...


This is pretty much my dream schedule, except that I would go to bed and wake up earlier, and probably take a shorter nap. For now, my younger kid is still in preschool and for whatever reason those hours aren't adding up like I'd hoped they would (vacation days, misc. appointments, field trip chaperoning...). I doubt I'll ever reach your production rates, but I do look forward to when they're both in school full-time.


----------



## Lana Amore (Oct 13, 2013)

If the criticism of your fast technique is coming from other writers, you might want to consider the source ... and the flaming jealousy that inspires it.

Jus' saying.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

There's no way I could maintain Elle's pace, but I am grateful to read stuff like this because it has encouraged me to increase my own production and ignore the naysayers who expressed shock/jealousy/outrage that I was writing as much as I did. I used to get this reaction from other would-be writers back when I was an unpublished aspiring and only producing one book a year. Even this was too much for some people.


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

I've always admired fast writers, and try to learn from them.    But it doesn't hurt to try different things--you found out writing at a slightly slower pace is not for you, so now you know what is for you.  That's what works out best.

Jodi


----------



## leedobbins (Feb 5, 2011)

I often find that writers have totally different ideas/expectations than readers. 

I think it's great that you kept an open mind about other's advice and tried it to see if it worked for you. If you hadn't you'd never know that the schedule you have is the perfect one for you.


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

Ha! I wouldn't worry too much about, Elle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As an artist, I take a lot of inspiration from posts like this and blakebooks and others...

Two things that really resonate with me--the consistency of working at your craft day in and day out, no matter how fast you are (I'm a very slow designer) and that creativity breeds creativity.

Thanks, Elle.

Betsy


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

I think you rock. Write on, Yo.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

> I can hit 5k-8k words before noon if I start by 9:00 or so).


I hate you so much I think I'm in love. *swoon*

But seriously, I'm also the type to hang myself if given too much rope. I need tight deadlines I respect and fear or else I'll never get anything done, and I'm at my most efficient when working in that framework. I admire the heck out of you for having the knowledge of works best for you and not even being able to deviate from it without feeling completely out of sort.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i remember this being an area of irritation for nora roberts. every interviewer asked how she wrote so fast, and at conference Q&As she was always asked the question. i remember sitting at a conference and it was easy to see that she was really tired of having to DEFEND HER WRITING SPEED.  i always figured that she got it right the first time -- unlike most of us whose first drafts tend to be pretty scary.


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone who can criticize you for working hard is just jealous. Period. I LOVE that people post their writing schedule and methods here on the boards because it helps me realize that it's okay if your process is different.

My writing output has gotten much better once I accepted that I do things a little offbeat. I tend to binge write like 8,000 words at a time after long periods of starting off into space and daydreaming about my characters. I also write a lot of scenes out of order. Two years ago, I would have thought that was "wrong". 

There is no "wrong". There's just me. And you. And everyone else. We're all right if our process works for us. 

So I say ignore any haters and rock on!


----------



## Kat Lilynette (Oct 12, 2013)

Elle, your schedule looks similar to the one I try and keep.

I'm curious... Even on my best days, I struggle to get out over 3k words. The only time I find that I am able to do more is when I already know, in detail, what I'm going to write. It's much lower if I haven't completely fleshed out scenes beforehand and I'm filling in blanks as I go.

Any advice for increasing output during my writing hours?


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I would LOVE to be able to write a book a month. Heck, I'd love to be able to write a quarter of a book a month. It must be awesome to be that inspired. I think the only thing I have in common with you is that my first draft is pretty much the same as the final product. But in my case that might not be such a good thing lol.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Elle, I love you.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. This has come at a good time for me.

I'm currently in the 'blood out of a stone' phase of getting back into writing after a lengthy break. I know that I _need_ to write regularly - and your post reminds me why. For me, it's all about habits. It's so hard for me to break out of auto-pilot. It's going to take a fair bit of self-discipline to get to the stage where sitting down to write is second nature again. But I really want to get there. Your post reminds me about how that works - and also shows me how I can fit in everything if I can struggle through this difficult stage to where I no longer have to fight myself in order to get work done.

Cheers!

Your work-ethic is one I admire and aspire to!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm kinda shocked by the arrogance that allows people to bitch about the production rate of another writer. It wouldn't even cross my mind to do that. You can produce a quality book a month? Awesome! Keep going! 

As for the critics, laugh in their faces.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone who claims you use a ghostwriter or already have a bunch of pre-written novels is just jealous of your success. I wouldn't worry about it. Do your thing and enjoy living a fulfilling life with a job you love.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Elle. We all have different paces, and your story is inspiring. 3,500 words a day is about my limit, which would be a book a month if I could stick to it and if it wouldn't be 3,500 crappy words a day. And if I could type faster.

In an earlier life when I had deadlines, it was two and three books a year and several articles a month, but that was non-fiction, and my output was based on demand as technology advanced and involved a lot of research. I thought when I retired and took up fiction writing that I could pound out a lot more. I still think I could. But then nap time rolls around.

I always liked Hemingway's schedule. Up at dawn, write until noon, then spend the rest of the day in neighborhood saloons with his pals.

I enjoy the how-to posts and blogs too. Never too old to learn from others' experiences.

I wonder whether in your hectic schedule you have a lot of overlap in which a completed book is being beta read, edited, proofed, designed, etc., while you hammer out the next one and how much time that adds to the process.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

From what you've posted here, you and I are a lot alike. I find that rather encouraging. 

You're very inspiring. I read through that one thread about writing more _not_ being the answer. Then I stumbled upon a blog post that was based off that thread. It was extremely negative toward fast writers and the comments were more so. (I got the distinct feeling that of the _we one-novel a year writers are so much better than than those sloppy multi-book authors_ were trad published and jealous.)

I was feeling a bit discouraged after reading that blog post and comments. Just because some of us produce a lot of books doesn't mean that we're doing something wrong. I'm coming up on my 1 year anniversary of publishing my first novel, and I have 4 full length novels, one novella, and two short stories - while working full time and homeschooling my kids. I also have two more novels coming out this year if all goes as planned.

Writing that much has taught me a lot and improved my writing. I've learned a lot about my writing weaknesses, and I've made sure to improve them. Grammar was far and away my weakest point, and last week I took an online grammar quiz and scored 97%. Definitely a huge improvement! I'm learning to type faster, and what I type is better than it used to be. Each book improves, and I do too along with it.

Anyway, not long after reading that negative blog post, I heard your interview on the Rocking Self Publishing podcast and was greatly encouraged. Who cares what other people say? The proof is in the pudding. You and others are having great success with publishing a lot of books. As long as we're not putting crap out there and we have people who want to read our books, we're doing something right.

I have people begging me for the fourth book in my series. It's hard to believe at times. One of my fans started a reading page on FB and is dedicating each month to one author, and she chose me as the first author. Wow! Recently, someone told me they're "team Alrekur" - what an honor to have someone consider themselves to be on the "team" of one of my fictional love triangles.

Despite the haters out there, the love from our readers is what it's all about. That's what we need to focus on. We love to write and we're lucky enough to have people that love it too.

Thanks for your post, Elle!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Elle, don't worry about what other authors say about your output. I have a feeling it comes from envy--God knows, I'm envious.   When I write fast, it's usually my best stuff. The words just flow and I feel energized. I can easily write a thousand words in an hour when I get to the point where the book is playing out like a movie in my head. Unfortunately for me, that doesn't happen nearly often enough. Honestly, I was just telling someone the other day when we were discussing some blog post that was linked at The Passive Voice, about how you have found a way to tap into that well of creativity at will. I also think it's not just luck, but that you are able to do that because you write so much. 

Ignore the naysayers and write the way you love to write.


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's so cool that you tried out something different which reaffirmed that your original way works for you, and I'm glad you've found your writing/other life balance  .

I am just like you, at least when I'm "in the project"; it happens fast, I know what I want it to be, and there are line edits and minor revisions but that's about it. The only thing is that writing isn't my full time thing so I only do 2-3 projects a year. When I'm in it though? Well my newest novel was written in a month (even though I had six months in Paris to write it!!   ). And now I'm about to write a screenplay in 3 weeks. That's just the way it is for me, but I was always afraid to admit that for fear of people thinking my stories were underdeveloped. By now the readers have reaffirmed that my way works, as has your post, so thank you!


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

It's kind of like sex or politics or religion. Whatever works for you is what works for you.

I would actually love to have that schedule. You grind out in four hours what it takes me a dozen to do. Different strokes.

As long as the quality's there, that's all that matters. I find that I run out of creative juice and have to take a few weeks off every so often, but other than that, an inventive imagination trumps most other things.

But next year, I slow it down. After having written and published about 2.5 million words in the last 29 months, I'm pretty sure the world isn't going to be the poorer for not having another million of my literary snowflakes just yet.

I'm very comfortable doing full immersion writing, as I call it. I find my connection to the story is so much more solid if I stay in that world until it's done. I've tried doing it in sensible bursts and the same book just takes me twice as long to write. It's not for everyone. But it works for me.

And what you do works for you. That's all you really need to know. As to what others think of your schedule, when they'll take the bullet that waits for us all instead of you, that's when I'd say you should maybe listen. Until then, keep on keepin on...


----------



## jvin248 (Jan 31, 2012)

Elle is the new Churchill .. He took a nap mid-day (and then a second shower) so he could cram two days into one during WWII.

Liked your "shop for dinner", because you're in Europe these days, and it's nearly a daily activity because it just is there.

If you get a chance, I'd be interested in hearing how you edit. My effective word count really goes down when I include that editing phase. I know some of it is "getting it write (right) the first time" which takes a method itself, plus the actual editing techniques. 


For tracking daily word count, the latest version of LibreOffice Writer shows the words at the bottom status bar (or a couple of clicks on the menus), I think MSWord does as well. Then I just throw daily counts in a LibreOffice spreadsheet - where I can do a few formulas to forecast ETA or words per day to hit a target date. Tracking word counts plus outlining so I'm not "pondering" every couple of pages has helped my speed.


----------



## LarryNW (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks. Thanks a lot. Now I have no reason at all, given that I have a similar schedule, to not write more words. No - don't tell me everybody's gotta write at their own pace. Nah - forget it. It's out there. The gauntlet has been thrown down. But I'll tell you this right now: I'm not giving up my Medifast snack times to get more words. 

Larry out!

(keep burnin')


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> When I started writing, I said, "I will only ever do X," or "I will never ever do X." Months later I'd find myself not doing what I said I'd always do and doing what I said I'd never do. I've learned that I have to be flexible.


Ain't that the truth, haha. I swore blind when I started out that I'd stay true to my artist routes and never, ever write a sequel. Now, having just completed a trilogy, I'm looking at how many possible spin-offs I can squeeze out of it ...


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

chrissponias said:


> I don't write fiction, but I hate deadlines. I do everything slowly and carefully, and I like to spend my time concentrated on what I'm doing when necessary, without having to do anything in a hurry.
> 
> *I'm not productive; I care about the quality of my work.*
> 
> ...


Everyone has to do what works for her or him and not try to force something that doesn't feel right. If you need a couple years or one year or six months to get your book just right, then that's what you need to take to get the job done. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that, just like there's nothing wrong with taking 3 weeks to do it.

The danger for any writer is to believe that faster somehow always means less, that it's not possible to write a quality novel in a short period of time. I highlighted part of your text above, because this is a theme I see coming from people who criticize my writing methods. Perhaps your statements above are true for you as a writer, but I know for a fact (because I listen to the only people who matter: the readers) that they are not true for me as a writer.

I am productive AND I care about the quality of my work, and it shows in my final product. I don't need to wait a period of time to write something else to keep things fresh; in fact, the point of my original post that started this thread was that when I took more time, it resulted in a less enjoyable experience for me as a writer. My characters are all unique and my stories varied. I mix it up by writing in many genres, but there are productive people out there like Russell Blake or Cheryl Douglas who write in the same genre and with series and they still keep it fresh. Yes, it is possible; maybe not for everyone, but for some, yes it is.

I'm shouting this from the rooftops because I don't believe any author should have to feel bad about being productive:
*SPEED AND QUALITY ARE NOT MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE CONCEPTS. *
Many writers can have both. I do, and as you can see from this thread, many others do too. Not everyone can do that -- have both -- but that doesn't make it wrong to either have it or not have it.

Different _does not_ equal wrong. I hope we can all agree on that, at least.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

jvin248 said:


> Elle is the new Churchill .. He took a nap mid-day (and then a second shower) so he could cram two days into one during WWII.
> 
> Liked your "shop for dinner", because you're in Europe these days, and it's nearly a daily activity because it just is there.
> 
> ...


Ha! You want to know the reason I shop every day? Because my fridge is so damn small. In my next house (renovating a barn at the moment), I'm going to have what they call a "Frigo American". The big kind with double doors and water and ice on the outside of the freezer. I've lived here for three years with a fridge that's not much bigger than a dorm fridge and I can't wait to have that luxury back!! Weeeee!!!


----------



## christianem (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for this inspiring post. I did try to slow down in writing as well because I honestly thought I was weird for writing too fast. I thought I'd improve if I'd write more slowly but...nah. Just didn't happen for me so thank you again for this!


----------



## CLStone (Apr 4, 2013)

This is a very timely post for me.  I'm transitioning from working part time from home and writing the rest of the time, to now quitting that job and writing full time.

It's a scary thing, but I've pretty much made my yearly income at my old job in a couple of months. I thought I could at least take a couple of months off and ramp up some production.

So I went poking around interviews with other prolific writers, particularly checking out Nora Roberts and how she schedules her time.

I'm a pretty fast writer, too. Right now, I'm figuring out my new routine.  I'm sure it will be closely similar, but I'll figure out the best way I work when I don't have to dance around five hours of "real world work". 

I still have that nerve wracking feeling that I should get started on my old work. It's hard to shake that. I'm also trying to avoid that whole "transition slump" where I space out on the couch for hours at a time because I don't know what to do with myself.

One thing I picked up from Nora's interviews was that she spent time every morning working out. I think this is going to become a crucial piece, mostly because I know me. I'll spend eight hours at my computer.

But I really love this. I'm hoping to develop a similar routine. I may not put out a book a month, but I do push them out every two months, occasionally three. In the meantime between books, though, I'm highly active with fans and like to answer their questions. 

I'm really nosey, so I love seeing all these 'schedules'. It really does help give ideas on how to manage your time.  Like Nora's. I wouldn't have thought to add time in to exercise I guess, but she makes it a priority first thing before she gets started. I'm pretty sure I have to do that. Once I sit down to write, I usually don't get back up until late.

And I'm the type that if I stop writing for a bit, I find it harder to get back into it. I do occasionally need a day off, but too much of that and it's almost like starting over.


----------

